# Welcome from the new Moderator



## madorosh (14 Jun 2000)

Just a word of introduction about myself; Mike Bobbitt was kind enough to let me moderate this forum on Canadian military history.  I already moderate my own forum on World War Two British and Canadian re-enacting, so I am a bit familiar with how this is all supposed to work.  I believe in being very hands off and I don‘t mind if conversation strays a bit, as long as it remains interesting and doesn‘t devolve into rounds of personal attacks.  I‘m not anticipating any trouble, though.

I look forward to watching and learning as we talk history with each other!  Thanks again, Mike.

Michael Dorosh
Calgary, Alberta
http://www.nucleus.com/~madorosh/


----------



## FightingDRB (15 Jun 2000)

Do you have to be moderate to be a moderator?


----------

